
YC Results Today - mconnolly
Just starting this for the traditional discussion of results. Anyone have an idea when invites will be be sent today?
======
Lordarminius
There's another (similar) thread on this topic

~~~
DonaldMcRonald
Where? Do you mind adding the link?

~~~
Lordarminius
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137867)

